# hello from Chester, Cheshire



## xentronic (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all, just joined.  Had my first wildcamp last weekend around Anglesey - absolutely brill.  I've just bought a small 1993 Ducato based Dethleffs ... old with quite a few battle scars but nice and cosy.  Looking forward to many weekends away in it.  Would be interested if there are any members around this area interested in meeting up....cheers Rob


----------



## coventrycraig (Sep 16, 2009)

welcome aboard. We often pop to chester to see the wifes dads grave and also meet up with other friends at a site near Tarporley called the Hollies.

Delamere forrest is worth a wild camp one night.


Craig


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 16, 2009)

Xentronic (Rob)

Welcome to the club and hope you meet up with lots of "wild campers" on you journeys. Sorry but I am a little bit away to join you.  Take care.

Guernsey Donkey - now living in the Western Isles of Scotland.

Click link to see photographs http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## ajs (Sep 17, 2009)

xentronic said:


> Would be interested if there are any members around this area interested in meeting up....cheers Rob


 
put kettle on and get the sticky buns out... i'll be up in the mornin 

btw... can you get a 23ft er on yer drive 

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2009)

ajs said:


> put kettle on and get the sticky buns out... i'll be up in the mornin
> 
> btw... can you get a 23ft er on yer drive
> 
> ...



Welcome Xentronic, great place Chester, used to stay on the small car parks near the race course, her shopping, me pub
That Ajs will travel miles for a sticky bun and cawfee!

Happy Camping


----------



## Bondy1 (Sep 17, 2009)

I will travel quite far for a sticky bun too just lucky for me that im only in Warrington so budge up on the drive as i need 23ft too.


----------



## kenny richards (Sep 17, 2009)

hi mate welcome i just down the road in wrexham


----------



## tresrikay (Sep 17, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Welcome Xentronic, great place Chester, used to stay on the small car parks near the race course, her shopping, me pub
> That Ajs will travel miles for a sticky bun and cawfee!
> 
> Happy Camping





Even further for a WIKSEY


----------



## tresrikay (Sep 17, 2009)

Bondy1 said:


> I will travel quite far for a sticky bun too just lucky for me that im only in Warrington so budge up on the drive as i need 23ft too.



Welcome aboard Bondy...... however that 23 ft is towing a 15ft trailer with ajs moped in.......... and I hope your buns are soaked in WIKSEY>


----------



## doronron (Sep 17, 2009)

if you get near tarporley try the beeston castle hotel ,great food ,drink and a cracking walk along the canel , huge car park at the back ,very friendly people,


----------



## doronron (Sep 17, 2009)

theres some good spots around alton park aswell,


----------



## Bondy1 (Sep 17, 2009)

We generally go to Wrenbury as we love staying at the cotton arms and walking along the canal.


----------

